# Monark_Speedo_Positron_Twin Shift



## Strings-n-Spokes (Jun 3, 2010)

Some stuff I have on the Bay

Monark Mens Tank
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120578851963&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Schwinn Varsity 10 Speed Positron!!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120578455074&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Raleigh Sports W/ rare 3+2 hub
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120577089822&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Cadet Speedo
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120578853770&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Thanks
Shane


----------



## OldRider (Jun 7, 2010)

I can't believe you haven't had a bid on that Monark yet! You've posted pictures of it before and I've always admired those colors.........lets hope someone jumps om it!


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Jun 7, 2010)

I know! I'm glad I wasn't the only one that noticed that.  Somebody bid on the Raleigh, but they just emailed and said that they can't afford it. Oh well that one can stay home, that 3+2 is really neat! Even though the auctions say lower 48, I would for sure ship to Canadian Cabe members


----------



## OldRider (Jun 7, 2010)

Damn Shane, I'm sorely tempted............ My "thrill" money is sending the kid to camp this summer or else I'd be first in line to buy it.This is likely to be one that I'll kick myself over a year or two from now


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Jun 7, 2010)

Not trying to tempt,lol, but the offer is there for all Cabeanadians.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Jun 9, 2010)

I'll throw the SamSco on this thread I guess

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120581339864&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## OldRider (Jun 10, 2010)

212.50 for the Monark.......not so bad Spokes, but I thought it would go higher.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Jun 10, 2010)

I could always use more money, but they are worth what they are worth.  It had 507 views and 75 watchers.  I better lower the reserve on the SamSco.


----------



## OldRider (Jun 12, 2010)

No bids yet on the Samsco.......Shane, if you let that Samsco go for under 200 bucks I'll personally come to Montana and smack you


----------

